

Mobile Web Habits Suggests the Ad Industry Is Vulnerable to Ad-Blockers - r0h1n
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/522666/study-shows-googles-dominance-of-online-advertising/

======
r0h1n
_The researcher’s figures show that if everyone adopted Do Not Track, ad
revenue would fall by about 75 percent. If only the most valuable 5 percent of
people in the data set adopted the measure, industrywide revenue would still
drop 30 percent or more._

